# what have you heard of brass case ammo



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

i go to wal-mart and buy a good significant ammount of rounds. winchester or remington. my wife has gotten on me about i should buy ammo in bulk. she wants me to buy alot of ammo so i dont have to go to wal-mart every other week or so. i went online and found a hell of a deal on .45 ACP and 9mm. they are brass case ammo. has anyone had any bad run ins with brass case ammo. i own a glock 19 and a taurus pt145. how would these guns react to this ammo. here are the prices. 

Fiocchi 9mm 115grain FMJ
Brass Case
179.99 per case of 1000


Fiocchi 45acp 230 grain FMJ
Brass Case
279.99 per case of 1000


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd say that a good 80-90% of the worlds ammo is Brass cased. The only other types I've ever even heard of are Steel (Wolf Ammo), and Blazer (Aluminum I think). 

Brass is what you would want as it's ability to "rebound" faster than steel cased ammo is why they use it in the first place. It doesn't drag on chamber walls during ejection like Steel does. Just make sure it doesn't have corrosive primers as you will need to clean your gun ALOT better than normal.

Zhur


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

yea im the dummy. i was trying to find out the reliabilty of Fiocchi ammo


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry, no offense intended. It's just that you never know the other persons knowledge base, so I try to cover most of the bases.

I'd say buy the Fiocchi. I've used it before, but I can't get it any cheaper than the stuff at Wal-Mart, so I just buy it there. Kinda sad actually, I can get Remmington .223 55g cheaper at Wal-Mart than I can in surplus. The only problem with that is that Wal-Mart is out half the time. 

Anyways, Fiocchi makes 'ok' stuff as far as I know. Feeds and functions fine, I've probably shot about 800-900 total rounds of Fiocchi thru several different guns without any problems.

Good luck mang!

Zhur


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

oh its no problem, my mind is going hay wire now that i saw tht deal for the ammo. i buy wal-mart stuff too but the bulk is a little to much. thats all im looking for is the functionalbility and feeding with my weapons. it is done then, Fiocchi it is


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've shot a lot of Fiocchi for "blasting" ammo. Never had a problem.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Rudy,

Noticed your avatar pic.

Have to commend you as as the only person to post themselves on this forum doing a *Sabrina* with enough sense to keep their fingers out of the triggerguard. +1


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

being a marine Submoa, it was drilled in my head to keep my finger straight off the trigger until you are ready to fire. by the way what is a Sabrina


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Rudy,

Where'd yah find the deal?

Jeff


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Fiocchi. I've been through alot of it. 9mm, 40cal, 45acp. UMC, PMP, Magtech, etc....all function well and reliable for practice. Some are dirtier than others---i.e. unburnt powder etc.... Word to the wise. If you don't reload yet---save all your brass anyway. I just sold 800 empty 9mm cases to a fellow in Kentucky for reloading. Recycling works. I've also cleaned and de-primed cases and traded them in to my local gun shop as credit toward purchase of new ammo. $3-$6 per hundred usually, and 10¢ per 45acp case. If nothing more, save all empties for scrap--even 22lr. Scrap is in demand as well. Aluminum, stainless, brass, etc....... Bulk ammo buys are the best right now. My Wal Mart carries the UMC 250 round bulk packs reasonable. You can do better with the 500 or like you mentioned-the 1000 round packages. I've never ordered ammo over the internet though.


----------

